# When is a garage not a garage?



## FordPrefect

Hello out there. We're considering the Chausson Flash models with a garage (04 and 11). They seem to have the payload, but the door size looks a bit tight. Does anyone know if it is possible to get a Scooter (125cc or so) in there (and out again of course!).
If anyone has any scooter recommendations they would also be gratefully received.
Thanks very much, the sharing of the collective wisdom is much appreciated.


----------



## gmberryman

Hi, Just bought a new flash 11 and the garage door is massive will easily take a 125 scooter i have a honda lead 100 and i have about a foot clearance above the handlebars to get it in and out having measured the honda dylan 125 i know that these will fit no problem i went for the honda lead as it takes two people no problem its 4 stroke so no oil to mix and much quieter and above all the lead is about half the price of a dylan second hand.


----------



## Jennifer

Have a look at the Kentucky range, very popular with motor cross competitors.

Jenny


----------



## Jezport

Dont forget to check the payload


----------



## Lesleykh

No advice to give - sorry - but the title made me smile because we call the tiny box area accessible from the back of the van our garage! You can get some boots, the leads and hose in there, but no vehicle!

Come to think of it we regularly miscall the cellar "the garage".

Maybe it's time to just give up and accept we are middle aged and our brains are becoming addled!

L x


----------



## FordPrefect

Wow, thanks for such prompt replies! In particular thanks for taking the trouble gmberryman to give such succinct guidance. Its great to know that help is at hand, and we hope to pass some on in the future.


----------



## milfy

gmberryman said:


> Hi, Just bought a new flash 11 and the garage door is massive will easily take a 125 scooter i have a honda lead 100 and i have about a foot clearance above the handlebars to get it in and out having measured the honda dylan 125 i know that these will fit no problem i went for the honda lead as it takes two people no problem its 4 stroke so no oil to mix and much quieter and above all the lead is about half the price of a dylan second hand.


you need a scooter in yours as it breaks down :lol: :lol: :lol:

you can fit a motocross bike or a ducati in the back no problem and they carry them no problem the flash 11 door is 3 inches high than my oddessey 92 with the bed on top runners


----------



## ShinyFiat

When is a garage not a garage?

when your dog cant pee in it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician

*garage*

Not if you can't :-

Get a car, two motorbikes, two bicycles, washing machine, tumble dryer, tools and several model aircraft in it.

It is then the Boot. 
Our boot contains one little motorbike, required camping equipment, awning and either model aircraft or boat.

You can of course call the empty void what you like.

Steve


----------

